# Psychiatrists in Central Jersey



## KelsMcL (Sep 4, 2009)

Any suggestions? Any you recommend I stay away from? I know I can look them up in the yellow pages, but wanted to know if YOU guys knew of any people.


----------



## Krazyglue (Aug 24, 2009)

When I lived in NJ i went to a psychiatrist named Dr. Fink in Metuchen. He was a horror, we had a 6 pm appointment and he would fall ASLEEP halfway through. I hated that man.


----------



## KelsMcL (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Thank you! I will DEFINITELY stay away from him. He sounds terrible. I'm sorry you had to have a doctor like that.


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

I know a L.C.S.W. (therapist). Very non-judgmental and understanding guy. Let me know if you want his information.


----------



## KelsMcL (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so much, but booked one for next Tuesday. Hopefully it works out!


----------

